# newbie greeting ^



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

this is my first post on fertility friends.  I'd like to introduce myself.  I am 31 (nearly 32) years old and my DH is 35.  We've been ttc for 11 years now (feels like forever).  It took me a long time to admit to myself that we were having problems and so I never requested help for about 6 years.

Anyway, after all the usual tests, SA, bloods, HSG etc I was diagnosed with hyperprolactinoma (too much prolactin being produced by my pituitary gland) and was given a brain scan to check if there was a 'growth' on the pituitary gland (called a micro endinoma) which there was.  (Prolactin is a hormone that stops you from ovulating).  I was prescribed a pill called Cabergoline to reduce the amount of prolactin my pituitary gland was releasing, thereby hoping I would start ovulating.  After 3 years my prolactin levels were normalish and we were given time to conceive on our own.  When, after this time we still had not had a BFP, CD 21 bloods were taken on 3 consecutive cycles to see if I was indeed ovulating.  The first cycle I did, the 2nd cycle I didn't.  So clomid was prescribed.  We are currently on our 7th cycle of clomid and still no BFP!

I have 1 more cycle of clomid to take before going back to see our consultant who will then refer us for IUI.

I look forward to getting to know everyone on here and hopefully we can share our experiencesand offer support when it gets too much.

thanks for listening.
scousemouse
x


----------



## Brittie (Jan 29, 2007)

Crikey! And I thought 5 years is too long.

Welcome to FF. I'm sorry you've been through so much and I hope you find some support here. Clomid is a bit of a poisoned chalice as is all IF treatment. Because you are actively taking something to help you have a baby, the hope is that little bit higher each time you take it. I'm about to take my sixth and last dose later this month. I don't have much faith it's going to work but sometimes I wonder if that is because I'm terrified if it does and terrified if it doesn't. Then we have some decisions to make about our next move.

I sound like an old whingebag but you could be completely different. There are loads of stories on here of ladies who've conceived after 7, 8, 9 months of being on Clomid so don't give up hope just yet. 

Read the Clomid thread. It will give you some more hope.

Take care
Bx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi scousemouse and welcome to the site 

U have come to the right place for advice and support and u will not feel alone here.

Why not try out the clomid board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there Scousemouse (love the name  )

Welcome to FF honey - I am sure you will quickly become addicted to us 

Wow, reading your post you have really been through a rough ride sweetheart  To be totally honest I have never heard of Hyperprolactinoma before, so you have taught me something already  Really glad your prolactin levels are back in the normal range honey 

I see that Kate has already given you the link to our Clomid board - be sure to have a look. Here are a couple more links to some boards you may find interesting - please feel free to post anywhere you like on here SM, you will be more than welcome

For IUI General Chitchat *CLICK HERE**

For North West Girls CLICK HERE (hope I have my geography right there, it was never my strong point  )

We also have a great chatroom SM, it is often good to talk to people who really understand what you are going through. If you are not sure how to use the chatroom, it is not a problem  Just send either myself or Dizzi Squirrel a personal message and one of us will be happy to meet you in there for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes 

*********

Wishing you lots of     for your next round of Clomid honey, I hope you get that magical 

If you need any help getting around the site, just give me a shout

Love, hugs and 
Tracy
xxx*


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to FF scousemouse  

Sorry to hear of your problems trying to concieve, I havent been on clomid so Im not 100% sure how it works but best of luck hun and ill have my fingers crossed for you  

I'm sure you will find everyone very friendly and supportive on here. Any questions just ask  

dakota xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Did post a while back but then stopped due to personal problems but have managed to sort my life out now and am ready to face the world again!!!!

Looking forward to making some FF friends


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi scousemouse and welcome back!

Are you ok finding your way around the site or do you need some help?

Kate xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Kate,

Been here before so know the way around the boards and stuff.

scousemouse
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Scousemouse,

I'm a scouser too...I live in scotland but originally from Kirkby  

Give me a yell if you fancy a chat!

Vicki x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Mrsredcap,

hows the clomid going?  are you getting many side effects?  I only ever got the hot flushes - they were great in the winter  

hope it dowes the trick for you - good luck
scousemouse
xx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Scousemouse,

Glad to hear you're getting yourself sorted.  I just thought I'd reply as I am fairly new to this site and haven't made any FF friends yet (that might have something to do with never replying to or composing a message!!  !!).

Anyway, we have recently had our first appointment (Royal Infirmary in Edinburgh) and are now booked in for treatment (ivf) in December.  I'm really excited and terrified all at the same time.  How far down the line are you??

Good luck in the meantime.....

Izzy


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Izzy,

My fertility journey - condensed  

I originally went to see our GP, who did SA and bloods.  SA came back great and he was ok about my bloods so he referred us to our local Womens Hosp Gynae OP.  They did more SA, more bloods, ultrasound scan & HSG.  Everything but my bloods were fine.  Turned out I had a high prolactin level and at first they couldn't work out why.  Its the pituitary gland that produces prolactin so they sent me for a brain scan to have a look at my pituitary gland and it turned out I have a small growth on the gland which is why I was producing loads of prolactin.  They gave me some pills to fool the pituitary gland into stopping releasing so much prolactin.  It took 3 years for my levels to return to normal (prolactin stops you from ovulating).  They gave us 6 months to conceive naturally once my levels came down, but still no BFP, they gave us 8 cycles of clomid, still no BFP so Gynae OP then referrred us to the RMU within the same hospital with a recommendation of us being put on both the IUI & IVF waiting lists.  We have our first appointment on the 17th July so only a few weeks away, hopefully we'll be starting IUI a few weeks later.

Has your fertility journey been a long one?

scousemouse
xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Scousemouse

Good luck for your appointment and I hope you get to do an IUI soon

Chris


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Chris, 

WOW - twins - belated congratulations from me!!! (just read your signature)


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Scousemouse.

Yes I got lucky finally after many years on the IF road. Cant wait for them to come 

Chris


----------

